# Anyone see Manny Puig get bit by the Diamondback today!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Today on Savage Wild Manny Puig tried to pick up a 5 to 6 ft Diamondback rattler and got bit in the finger, which he ended up losing.

The video isnt posted yet but look at this one with a Cottonmouth.

http://www.outdoorchannel.com/Shows/SavageWild/Videos.aspx

.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

Brave dude


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.miamiherald.com/2009/11/08/1322269/tough-episode-for-wildlife-wrangler.html


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

He and his two buddies Steve-o and Chris Pontius are scum. I have ran into them a couple of times and each time I could not get away fast enough. At first I was kind of excited to meet them... then their true colors showed through. I hope they have changed their ways.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Dat boy there has some cahones!


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

I did...it really caught me by surprise that he ended up losing the finger but by the looks of it, he is lucky to not lose his entire hand. I did a little more research and found that the bite actually took place back in September...a newspaper in Miami did an article about him losing his finger in November last year. He admits he takes the risk but dang that dude is brave


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Bravery is most often done where there are no tv cameras or commercial intent.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

bigbob said:


> Brave dude


Our soldiers are brave... what he does is ballsy and most of the time just plain stupid.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I haven't had a lick of respect for the guy since he started on jackass. He basically is now just doing a wildlife version of that show without any real thought about what he is doing. Him and Austin Stevens are both guys I just don't care for. Wish Steve Irwin was still around.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

It will be on again at 900.


----------



## xtreme (Jan 9, 2010)

Why would anyone consider what that idiot does as brave? I would think stupid is a better description but hey thats just my opinion


----------



## safetexas (Jun 27, 2006)

he would make a lousy houston driver without a middle finger


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Years ago while on a white wing hunting trip in Mexico I was bitten on an appendage by a brown breasted mattress thrasher but there was no one there to film it.

Shooter


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I haven't had a lick of respect for the guy since he started on jackass. He basically is now just doing a wildlife version of that show without any real thought about what he is doing. Him and Austin Stevens are both guys I just don't care for. Wish Steve Irwin was still around.


Agreed. He's a tool...


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

He is an idiot. Why anyone would try to catch a snake that large in the manner he did it is beyond me. Did he really think he could pin the snake in a coil and over power it? Stupid......


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

He's a drama queen! Got exactly what he deserved, I just cant believe it hasent happened before.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Dumb*** should have shot it first, then picked it up!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Momma always said-- "If your gonna be dumb then your gonna have to be tuff".


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

He deserves every bit of it. Play with fire....!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

You mess with the snake, you get the fangs...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I saw it.. he and buck looked like reunited twins running around the brush playing with each other... dude is plain stupid.. prolly still have his finger if he would have turned loose when he was bit instead holding the snake while venom was pumping into it... the things people do for money...Walker


----------



## Portside (Jun 21, 2007)

come to South Texas and mess with our wildlife and get what you deserve....dumbass.


----------

